# 18034 - Powertrain Data Bus P1626 - 35-00 - Missing Message from TCU



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

Can anyone please help? Sudden no-start on a 2004 Jetta 1.8T 09A Tiptronic. No shift indicator lights present on cluster - blank screen. 

Found a very rusty ground under battery, cleaned, reconnected, ABS no longer missing, but TCU still not talking.

The other faults may be from my testing all the relays (they are all OK)

The shift solenoid is always unhooked, the pedal warning light on shifter doesn't light up, and car can can be shifted without brake pedal. Tried new brake switch, no change. 

All fuses good, all grounds are now clean (three under the cowl, three under battery)

The car will start if I hotwire the Park-Neutral Relay (connect PIN 2&8). runs fine and even shifts from Drive to Reverse. .

TCU bad? how to test?

VCDS Version: Release 11.11.5
Data version: 20121222

Tuesday,09,April,2013,16:17:57:32856

Chassis Type: 9M - VW Jetta IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57
75 76

VIN: 3VWSE69M04M054983 Mileage: 118160km/73421miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AWP.lbl
Part No: 06A 906 032 NL
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0003 
Coding: 07550
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 75EA2BDA4F416EB002A
3VWSE69M04M054983 VWZ7Z0C8327850

1 Fault Found:
18034 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1626 - 35-00 - Missing Message from TCU
Readiness: 0110 1101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ASR.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 K
Component: ASR FRONT MK60 0103 
Coding: 0018945
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3260D0C6AEAF3988E78

2 Faults Found:
00290 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Rear Left (G46) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
01315 - Transmission Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 1C0 909 605 F
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW61 0202 0003 
Coding: 12340
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 27563192C56D4C20406

1 Fault Found:
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1J0-907-487-A.lbl
Part No: 1J0 907 487 A
Component: Lenkradelektronik 0005 
Coding: 00118
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 2F66D9B2ED9D1460886

1 Fault Found:
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J5 920 906 N
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V53 
Coding: 15234
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 3874E2EE18D3D3D8D9C
3VWSE69M04M054983 VWZ7Z0C8327850

4 Faults Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01315 - Transmission Control Module 
49-00 - No Communications
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01326 - Control Module for Multi-Function Steering Wheel (J453) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: F0E49ACEB023CB9851C

4 Faults Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01315 - Transmission Control Module 
49-00 - No Communications
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01326 - Control Module for Multi-Function Steering Wheel (J453) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 C
Component: 1H Komfortgerát HLO 0003 
Coding: 00258
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 3776E1D215CDDCA0D06

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1C1959801A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0202 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1C1959802A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0202 

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1C0959811A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.HL KLO 0202 

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 1C0959812A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.HR KLO 0202 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 3B7-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 3B7 035 180 G
Component: RADIO 3CP 0005 
Coding: 04031
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 244C269EB45BA738654

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

opened the TCU and found disaster....

.. had a spare TCU with same part number. put it in, still doesn't crank, same symptoms. something else got fried.. now I'd love to know what else is bad.


----------



## mwebb (Apr 19, 2008)

*too much current*

something is drawing too much current 
mice ?
sun roof drains ?

you will need the wiring diagram 
you will need to go through the pins of the AW 02 connector and find out what is either grounded when it should not be or powered up when it should not be


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

Thanks for that. One ground under battery was completely rusted off and broke on removal. 

Quick update - Relocated ground to a cleaned neighboring location, changed out fuse 31. car starts now with spare TCM, but I'm still waiting for the correct TCM in the mail so that I can test drive the car. 

Looks like the explosion was caused by a bad ground...

I used this thread for help - 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3469274-09A-Tiptronic-Solenoid-Location-Function - 
it shows the pinout of the TCU. Pins 45 and 68 had no power, so I traced them to fuse 31, which was now blown (maybe I missed it before).


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

new TCM, clean grounds and Fuse 31 resolved all issues. Thread closed, thanks!


----------

